# Help identify substrate.



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

Any one know what kind of substrate are these?
Found two bucket from my dad's old fish items. 
They looks like ADA soil, but are they still usable?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like ADA to me too (with lots of MTS shells). This susbstrate is currently dry, correct?

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

looks like akadama to me


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks more like RedSea Florabase to me. The ADA color is darker brown almost black. Whereas the Florabase is a reddish brown much like yours.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

the florabase I am using is alot more red than that. 
If you look closely you can see red granules mixed in. Perhaps well used florabase?


----------



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

I dried up a portion of it and it turns like that. Its been sitting outside so it is damped.
Wonder if I should even use it?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

that is ADA, I had some and when it sits it's not as dark. I would say it is fine to use but if your setting up a shrimp tank I would let it cycle for atleast 2 months before adding shrimp...

especially CRS if their cherries 3 weeks, and make sure you do heavy water changes when you first add it in.

After adding the substrate, on the 3rd day do 80% WC, 6th day 50%, 12th day 30% then continue weekly. I also forgot 1 thing adding a seeded filter and used tank water can speed up the cycling process....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't bother with the used tank water, but do use a seeded filter, especially with the ADA as it spikes ammonia hard core.


----------

